# Just picked up the Canon 70-200mm F4L for my EOS RP



## mangobutter (Dec 19, 2019)

I was looking at old Lightroom files from my Canon career starting in 2005 and forgot what a joy this lens is. Offered in 1999 and still manufactured and sold today, I picked it up brand new (I rarely buy new lenses) if I can avoid it, for $549 (on sale). Imagine that, a 20 year old lens! Congratulations Canon on this old beast still being sold new today! I tested it out briefly on my Canon EOS RP using the standard adapter, and works great. Taking it on a trip this weekend. I've also attached a sample used on my original Canon EOS M bought on launch day, with the 70-200 fully racked at 200mm. A 320mm equivalent. It's supremely sharp on my large 27" monitor, at 1:1. Not bad for an old optic.







Don't pass up this lens.. such a value for money. I also bought an adapter to use for my Fuji XT3.


----------



## JPAZ (Dec 19, 2019)

Even though I am very lucky to have the EF 70-200 f/2.8, I cannot part with my old EF 70-200 f/4 IS. It is just such a nice lens and is smaller and lighter than the "big guy." Congrats on your rig.


----------



## Jethro (Dec 19, 2019)

JPAZ said:


> Even though I am very lucky to have the EF 70-200 f/2.8, I cannot part with my old EF 70-200 f/4 IS. It is just such a nice lens and is smaller and lighter than the "big guy." Congrats on your rig.


Great lens, still my favourite and works great on the EOS R.


----------



## mangobutter (Dec 19, 2019)

It would be nice if Canon would make an RF 70-200 F4L. I'm sure they will at some point. Honestly IS is nice but I don't need it, especially not for an extra $500. I've always managed to get laser sharp focus out of my non IS 70-200. I have to balance my budget for other toys, otherwise I'd get the best of the best!


----------

